# Idolomantis broke its back leg



## Morpheus uk (Jun 1, 2007)

My dad was cleaing his Idolomantis out so he put the mantis on a model while he was doing it, she was clambering around and fell off, i had a closer look and were the tarsus starts it seems to have snapped? 

She is still walking on it though im worried about what will happen when she comes up for a moult. Will it heal or make her fall? or even will she eat it off?

I had a jungle nymph who had a similar injury with her antennae and that healed up just fine will the mantis?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

If it has a few sheds left then it will be fine.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats the thing though,read they are a bugger at shedding and that she might lose grip :?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2007)

Ive got quite a few Stagmomnatis Limbatas right now at varying instars and I had to make one jar "the home for injured Mantids" 2 have damaged eyes that are now black, one has a back leg that got taken off somehow, and the fourth had one of her smaller middle legs crinkled and pointing up to the sky, now that one is looking like its gonna fall off too. They can all eat just fine so Im not too worried right now but yeah I had the same thought about shedding..

I guess if theres nothing we can do to help em then we should at least be glad theyre not the 125$ a pair kind of mantids lol.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

Not a big deal. THey can lose a leg and not have any problems.


----------

